# romantic gesture



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Tonight DH and I are going out on a date. I suck at romantic guestures. He is into woodworking. So one time I bought him a chocolate tool set. He looked at me like I was a dork. Given I have very limited time (because I did not even think of it until now), what can I do before dinner/at dinner / after dinner. This is aside from or in addition to the obvious bj I know you are all going to suggest. Cuz you know I really can't do that at dinner.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Mom6547 said:


> Tonight DH and I are going out on a date. I suck at romantic guestures. He is into woodworking. So one time I bought him a chocolate tool set. He looked at me like I was a dork. Given I have very limited time (because I did not even think of it until now), what can I do before dinner/at dinner / after dinner. This is aside from or in addition to the obvious bj I know you are all going to suggest. Cuz you know I really can't do that at dinner.


Just crawl under the table and pull the table cloth down and suprise him!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL that would really be something imagine if you were at the table next to someone who did that. LOL

Listen most men do not like romantic gestures they like lustfull gestures.

when my wife dose romantic gestures for me I thing thats not what I like thats what YOU like.Men and women are wired differently.

if I was taking my wife out and I did a lustfull gesture she would look at me like a dork because she would be expecting a romantic gesture.

you got to push his buttons if you want him to push your buttons.

I think that is the biggest problem with relationships. we do for our spouce what we would like done to us instead of doing what you think he would actually want.


have a great time tonight.

p.s. a new wood working tool would be nice and you don't have to give it to him tonight suprise him some other time


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> Just crawl under the table and pull the table cloth down and suprise him!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOL that would really be something imagine if you were at the table next to someone who did that. LOL
> 
> ...


My husband DOES like loving gestures. And there is no doubt that pieces and parts can be touched under the table cloth. But I was thinking of something a little more classy.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

I think for most men romance = sex. sexting (naughty and graphic!) before and possibly during dinner would be a great gesture.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

What clothes do you have that he has commented on loving, maybe something so he will know it is just for him.

Even to come right out and say "I'm wearing such and such for you", this is perfectly okay.

This kind of gesture, even without being over the top sexual, is a strong indicator to a man that his woman has him and his desires at her heart.

You know this, men are visual, give him something nice to look at.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

My husband prefers that I be the gift. Dress up, flirt, be attentive, happy, etc.


----------



## StrugglingMan (May 20, 2011)

Sit next to him instead of across from him. Hold hands during dinner, give kisses, whisper that you love him and want him. 

As for gifts, if you don't have the time to go out and get something then I think wearing something you know he likes is good. Or if you are good with words, maybe write him a short love note. I don't really know. The things that have made me feel good are when my wife just lets me know how much she loves and appreciates me. 

But a good bj under the table is also good. ;-)


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Go 80's fern bar. Flower in your hair, low cut loose chiffon dress, keep your tongue in his ear.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Mom6547 said:


> Tonight DH and I are going out on a date. I suck at romantic guestures. He is into woodworking. So one time I bought him a chocolate tool set. He looked at me like I was a dork. Given I have very limited time (because I did not even think of it until now), what can I do before dinner/at dinner / after dinner. This is aside from or in addition to the obvious bj I know you are all going to suggest. Cuz you know I really can't do that at dinner.


Doesn't it depend on where you eat?


----------



## rebootingnow (May 3, 2011)

BigBadWolf said:


> What clothes do you have that he has commented on loving, maybe something so he will know it is just for him.
> 
> Even to come right out and say "I'm wearing such and such for you", this is perfectly okay.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I think it's the classy and desired effect you want in one. 

... But of course a Handy under the table would make it an 11. Elegant woman doing a naughty thing in public. Wow.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

BigBadWolf said:


> What clothes do you have that he has commented on loving, maybe something so he will know it is just for him.
> 
> Even to come right out and say "I'm wearing such and such for you", this is perfectly okay.
> 
> ...


Oh drat. We are going right form work. That is a good idea.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

rebootingnow said:


> Agreed. I think it's the classy and desired effect you want in one.
> 
> ... But of course a Handy under the table would make it an 11. Elegant woman doing a naughty thing in public. Wow.


I picked him up at the airport one time in an overcoat and pumps. What a ride home!


----------



## rebootingnow (May 3, 2011)

Mom6547 said:


> I picked him up at the airport one time in an overcoat and pumps. What a ride home!


That's what I'm talking about! 

Have wonderful evening!


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Too late now, but my all time favorite is when I go to the restroom, and I get back she has the smile on her face, looks at my plate, and says, "Just so you know... One item on your plate was dipped in the special sauce. Enjoy!" She has the smirk on her face while I eat every bite.


----------



## Duke (May 15, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> My husband prefers that I be the gift. Dress up, flirt, be attentive, happy, etc.


Yes! :iagree:


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 20, 2011)

For future reference, try wearing some really sl*tty lingerie under your normal evening wear, take a photo of yourself in the lingerie and send it to him just as you sit down for dinner. Once there, light touches, light conversation, light innuendo. Halfway through dinner, go to the bathroom and remove your panties and come back and ask him to put them in his pocket...... should have him salivating for dessert.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Mom6547 said:


> I picked him up at the airport one time in an overcoat and pumps. What a ride home!


You don't suck at romantic gestures at all. Incidently, I think the tool set was a great idea. Most romantic gestures include a measure of dorkiness.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Mephisto said:


> For future reference, try wearing some really sl*tty lingerie under your normal evening wear, take a photo of yourself in the lingerie and send it to him just as you sit down for dinner. Once there, light touches, light conversation, light innuendo. Halfway through dinner, go to the bathroom and remove your panties and come back and ask him to put them in his pocket...... should have him salivating for dessert.


Sounds like this was done to/for you.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Mom6547 said:


> This is aside from or in addition to the obvious bj I know you are all going to suggest.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Before I even got to the part of your post, I was already thinking, "BJ"  Have fun on your date!


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

We had an awesome evening. Thanks for the advice. I could not put much into practice, but I have them in my back pocket for next time.


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 20, 2011)

Conrad said:


> Sounds like this was done to/for you.


Unfortunately, no it wasn't. But DAMN, it would be nice...... :smthumbup:


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Mephisto said:


> Unfortunately, no it wasn't. But DAMN, it would be nice...... :smthumbup:


I'm going to archive it for future reference!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> My husband prefers that I be the gift. Dress up, flirt, be attentive, happy, etc.



B I N G O !!!!!!!!!! :smthumbup:

Trumps anything else for me. She is what does it for me.


----------



## bill2011 (Feb 5, 2011)

All of those are awesome, makes me realize what I'm missing out on.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

i know it's too late for you to use this but one thing H always used to like was when I'd dress up and "forget" my underthings...

halfway through the night i'd whisper that little secret to him and his eyes would light up. obviously you can't do this with a short skirt on..i mean,you could but that'd be trashy.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Valentine's Day.

My date in a flaming red tight dress.

When I open the car door for her, she reaches up her dress and removes that article of clothing you're referencing and hands them to me.

I must have looked shocked. She said, "I'm just saving you time"


----------



## Duke (May 15, 2011)

WhiteRabbit said:


> ...obviously you can't do this with a short skirt on..i mean,you could but that'd be trashy.


Not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------

